# PTO Problem



## Gawrtr (May 24, 2015)

Why does the PTO shaft keep falling off our Kubota B7800? How do I attach the shaft to the tractor securely? Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Gawrtr! Okay, just to be sure, you should have a collar that pulls back, or a button that engages to release the ball bearing or pin that locks into the PTO shaft groove. Is the shaft fitting all the way onto the shaft? Be sure that the ball bearing or pin is in the female portion of the shaft to begin with.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

As tractor beam says in his post, make sure the PTO shaft is latched in place. If it won't latch, you are missing parts in the latching mechanism.


----------

